# Gar Fishing



## uofmguy68 (Mar 16, 2008)

I am from the Flint area and was wondering what would be some local waters that hold Long Nose Gar....? also if anyone knows of any god threads, forums, or clubs / tournaments that I should look into for gar information....


----------



## deadboi77 (Jul 26, 2007)

this might help ya
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=203198


----------



## wishbone (Aug 9, 2007)

Some gars in lake Ponemah (I believe they are long nose gar)
had relatives that used to lived on lake, see gars after dark on the weedbeds.


----------



## silkystud21 (Jul 13, 2003)

Head up to the same cuts around the Bay that you were fishing in for perch in another month or so, they should be loaded with carp and gar. I have also seen gar in the Caseville marina/river throughout the summer.


----------



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

Try Sterling State Park in Monroe. They're all over the place in the lagoon. I was having fun catching them last week while camping there. A couple 29" and a couple 32"


----------



## fishinfanatic19 (Jun 4, 2014)

what did you use for bait if you don't mind me asking? thanks


----------



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

fishinfanatic19 said:


> what did you use for bait if you don't mind me asking? thanks


Most of the longnose gars I've caught there have been on minnows, but I've also caught them on small cut bluegills. The water tends to be murky there, so the smell of the cut bait helps attract them. The bluegills, if using the right hook, tend to stay on the hook better then minnows when they first bite.


----------



## fishinfanatic19 (Jun 4, 2014)

rockinmichigan said:


> Most of the longnose gars I've caught there have been on minnows, but I've also caught them on small cut bluegills. The water tends to be murky there, so the smell of the cut bait helps attract them. The bluegills, if using the right hook, tend to stay on the hook better then minnows when they first bite.


Thanks! Caught one by accident one time on a count down rapala so was just curious! Definitely something cool to catch


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Best gar lure I've used... homemade by a friend. Nylon rope. Don't really need a hook because its like Velcro.

Always targeted them near spawning season so I'm not sure if it'll work this time of year... but I don't see why not.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

sureshot006 said:


> Best gar lure I've used... homemade by a friend. Nylon rope. Don't really need a hook because its like Velcro.
> 
> Always targeted them near spawning season so I'm not sure if it'll work this time of year... but I don't see why not.


I've used that many times in South Georgia. Rope works better than anything for gar.


----------

